# Newsletter From Sikhism Philosophy Network



## Admin (Feb 24, 2008)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-972995b8-00015.css" id="vbulletin_css" /></head><body>Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />The following is latest activity on SPN. We look forward to your visit here.<br /><br />Warm Regards,<br /><br /><br />SPN Administrator<br />Un-subscription Information - <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Un-Check Option : Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Your Password? - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 24-02-2008.<br /><br />Activity since 17-06-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20096">Jap Ji sahib Paudi-1</a><br /><> siq nwmu krqw purKu inrBau inrvYru Akwl mUriq AjUnI sYBM gur pRswid ] (1-1, ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>24-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>28</td>	<td>06:08 PM, 24-02-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20095">The message Of Jap Ji Sahib</a><br />The Message of  JAP JI,  / A way for the realization of human mission.  /  1. ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>24-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>29</td>	<td>11:53 AM, 24-02-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20094">HUKAMNAMA February 24, 2008, FROM SRI DARBAR SAHIB</a><br />TODAY'S HUKAMNAMA FROM SRI DARBAR SAHIB / Sri Amritsar.  / [February 24, 2008, ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>24-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>20</td>	<td>10:06 AM, 24-02-2008</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20092">Registration Problem</a><br />Name: RAMANDEEP / Email: raman_reet2007@yahoo.co.in / Subject: Registration ...</td>	<td>Unregistered</td>	<td>24-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>07:03 AM, 24-02-2008</td>	<td>Unregistered</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20087">SPN - Top Sikh Forum Website</a><br />Introduction to Sikhism - AOL Video ...</td>	<td>namjap</td>	<td>23-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>25</td>	<td>07:02 PM, 23-02-2008</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20083">Atheists attacking beliefs..</a><br />i used to be an atheist.  it sucked.  i was miserable.  i thought life was ...</td>	<td>Kookoobird</td>	<td>23-02-2008</td>	<td>6</td>	<td>79</td>	<td>04:11 AM, 24-02-2008</td>	<td>jasleen_kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20082">Human Pride, Divine Pride</a><br />The mind is unhappy     / Because it cannot escape  / The frequent attacks of ...</td>	<td>namjap</td>	<td>23-02-2008</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>27</td>	<td>05:56 PM, 23-02-2008</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />Just a small thought from me, / You talk of us sikh vegetarian not knowing ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>421</td>	<td>19058</td>	<td>09:33 PM, 15-02-2008</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />Religion is a virus </td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>384</td>	<td>16342</td>	<td>01:38 PM, 26-01-2008</td>	<td>amarsanghera</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />So where is the original poster RAJS?</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>316</td>	<td>25164</td>	<td>10:31 PM, 22-07-2007</td>	<td>deepsingh87</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />Sat Nam, everyone, and I am trusting today is finding you all well! / Oh, dear, ...</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-08-2004</td>	<td>311</td>	<td>13636</td>	<td>04:19 PM, 25-12-2007</td>	<td>KulwantK</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100">Nanak is the Guru; Nanak is the Lord Himself.</a><br />Contd .from permanent link post 273 /  Whosoever does jaap of that ajooni ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>282</td>	<td>6763</td>	<td>01:04 PM, 23-02-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18394">Naam Japna</a><br />jqu squ sMjmu nwmu hY ivxu nwvY inrmlu n hoie ] (33-5, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3) / The ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>04-12-2007</td>	<td>271</td>	<td>4640</td>	<td>07:06 PM, 24-02-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19106">Guru and God   No Difference</a><br />sd jIvxu Arjunu Amolu AwjonI sMBau ] / BX BMjnu pr duK invwru Apwru AnµBau ] / ...</td>	<td>Surinder Kaur Cheema</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>256</td>	<td>4291</td>	<td>06:12 PM, 09-02-2008</td>	<td>Sardara123</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />body is dust, tattoo it all you want, nothing matters, nothing changes / you are ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>80</td>	<td>25947</td>	<td>06:58 AM, 05-01-2008</td>	<td>amarsanghera</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />I STRONGLY AGREE WITH YOU.... My Guru said "rehat piari mujhko sikh piara ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>240</td>	<td>23179</td>	<td>02:17 PM, 14-11-2007</td>	<td>noor_e_khalsa</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />very well said Caroline. I am glad there are people who can understand the ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>04-09-2005</td>	<td>239</td>	<td>18205</td>	<td>09:58 PM, 14-02-2008</td>	<td>S|kH</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh, / khalsa ji i m a big fan of giani ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>42</td>	<td>18101</td>	<td>01:28 AM, 19-02-2008</td>	<td>sjsingh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />If you study Guru Granth Sahib, focus is not on the writers, but on God and ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>04-07-2004</td>	<td>131</td>	<td>15829</td>	<td>02:33 PM, 26-11-2007</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5724">Call to muslims to seduce sikh Girls into Islam</a><br />jagaman ji, /   / Psychologically Sikhs have the Guru's backing and that's ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>13-10-2005</td>	<td>115</td>	<td>14856</td>	<td>01:28 PM, 22-01-2008</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5584">Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale - A sikh preacher or a fake?</a><br />Just because we do not want to follow our Guru we find a Sant here or a Sant ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>18-09-2005</td>	<td>170</td>	<td>14847</td>	<td>08:16 PM, 27-12-2007</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20096">Jap Ji sahib Paudi-1</a><br /><> siq nwmu krqw purKu inrBau inrvYru Akwl mUriq AjUnI sYBM gur pRswid ] (1-1, ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>24-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20095">The message Of Jap Ji Sahib</a><br />The Message of  JAP JI,  / A way for the realization of human mission.  /  1. ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>24-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20087">SPN - Top Sikh Forum Website</a><br />Introduction to Sikhism - AOL Video ...</td>	<td>namjap</td>	<td>23-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20028">Watchdog backs motorcyclist in turban battle</a><br />Feb 15, 2008 04:30 AM                  /                                         ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>20-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19991">People's Minds Change</a><br />There is one Shabad in Gurbani that describes the fact: Time is not changed, it ...</td>	<td>Sardara123</td>	<td>18-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19988">God is Everywhere.......</a><br />Guru Ram Das Ji shares with us His Spiritual Experiences through the following ...</td>	<td>Sardara123</td>	<td>18-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19981">Shaheed Singhs</a><br />This was an email I received.  /  / Their faces glow of redness, and their eyes ...</td>	<td>Sherab</td>	<td>18-02-2008</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - Default Calendar</a>:</b></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=198">jschawla</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=521">navsimpson</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=991">dillpardessi</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1487">mattike</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1797">arwinder cheema</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=883">dr vikramjit singh wasu</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=201">Virind</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=965">Jeevandeep Singh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=987">gur_fateh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=5573">deep_deep</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 17-06-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>973 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1,380 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>12,860 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>6 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

